# Vax Extractor



## Mark OD (Dec 20, 2008)

Having had a great deal of experience in the world of valeting I am now looking to step up my personal arsenal of products and tools and was wondering where's best to buy a Vax extractor or similar product in Norhtern Ireland 

.....Sorry about all the posts  but i am a perfectionist and want only the best products and tools :thumb::detailer:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,Mark OD,ebay would be a good place to look for the extraction machines,i bought a numatic from a guy there,its a ct370 sprays and extracts,cost approx 160 delivered,ive used the bigger ct570 but the 370 has nearly as much power just holds a bit less fluids,if your looking for any other stuff you can post me,as i am just finished buying alot of stuff after a few weeks of research:wall:i can give you a few ideas where to get some stuff at good prices:thumbs been valeting for many years myself,adn the standard i was putting them out at was close to a full detail,so its not an easy move over,but not too bad either.


----------

